
Rise of SUVs 'makes mockery' of electric car push - chewz
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-50713616
======
KingMachiavelli
Interesting, this trend is obvious in my corner of America but I've always
attributed that to the winter weather conditions when AWD & high clearance
come in handy (local gov. can be really bad at clearing snow despite it's
yearly occurrence).

Perhaps the demographic that needs a car in England is more likely to also
need (or feel like they need) an SUV while those who wouldn't need/want an SUV
may not need/want a car a all. i.e those that live in cities with decent
public transport get by without any car while those out in rural England find
an SUV more practical.

